
A platform to provide FULL-TIME benefits for freelancers and contractors - TassleemLabor
https://www.tassleem.com/
======
mtmail
The emphasis on "to soon offer". What are those planned benefits? The website
doesn't list any.

~~~
brianjking
Yeah, talk about vague. They've got a typo under "For Freelancers" section
too:

"FGet hired from the client and get to work."

~~~
TassleemLabor
Thank you for letting us know. Benefits will be listed soon.

